

Linus Torvalds is far richer than Bill Gates - mnery
http://mark-nery.github.io/2013/08/16/linus-torvalds-is-far-richer-than-bill-gates/

======
pedalpete
I figured the author would be judging Torvalds wealth by something other than
money, but really, are we so limited in how we can measure wealth that the
ability to tell people off is the best we or Torvalds can do.

Is saying 'FU' a measurement for wealth? A homeless person can say it to
anybody they please with no reprecussions, so is a homeless person equally as
wealthy as Torvalds?

I'm a bit disappointed in myself for even responding to this and feeding the
troll.

~~~
mnery
Wealth can be measured on many different domains , so yes a homeless person
may have more "fuck you net worth" than torvalds but poorer on many other (eg
money , intellectual , happiness , ect ...)

~~~
mnery
Plus as with monetary wealth "fuck you" wealth has a point were happiness from
it plateaus. Like a 10 billion dollars compared to 1 billion isn't going to
increase your happiness much.

------
kylemaxwell
Bill Gates is retired.

